# Обучение методики исследования позвоночника



## Михаил Иванович (27 Май 2006)

Можно ли у Вас в клинике научиться методики УЗИ исследования позвоночника?

Если да, то какова цена обучения и сколько нужно для этого времени. 

Украина. Кременчуг. Карпец М. И.


----------

